# Prospective purchase



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

This is a coming 3 year old oldenburg filly.

I would appreciate as much feedback (good or bad) as possible.

I guess the bump on the right hind is proud flesh.






Thanks


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Price ?

What do you plan on using her for?

Was she first premium or second premium?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Her overall score at her oldenburg inspection was 8.1...I will have to find out if she was first or second premium (I am still learning a lot about this type of horse)

The goal for her would be for a rider at my barn to use her as a competitive hunter/jumper horse. Possibly some dressage as well. I would rider her some also, but not quite as intensely.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My guess is that the dam was probably TB as I see TB in there.

I like the temperment and that certainly is part of daddy. Excellent breeding on the sire's side and that breeding leans more to jumping. I would say she is more a jumping prospect than dressage though. Has decent movement but a dressage person would probably pass on her for that discipline but that does not mean she can't do it just that she doesn't have that WOW movement that is looked for.

Is agile enough but I personally like something a bit more nimble so hunter should be a good nitch for this horse. Overall conformation is good and I see nothing that would cause me to question the way she is put together.

A lot will depend on what they are asking for her.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

The dressage would not be competitive - just something to keep her well rounded . The focus for this purchase is hunter/jumper. From what the owner tells me, the dam is a tb, and she was used as an eventer (I don't know at what level).


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

The horse looks to be healthy. Her hooves need to be trimmed though. I would find out what she was used for and just as many details as possible before the purchase.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with Spyder about the Dressage bit.

I would pass on her if looking for a Dressage horse because of the movement, and the lack of lateral clearance in the front end. Whenever I look at good Dressage prospects, you can practically run a Body Brush sideways between their front legs and it'll barely touch.

As far as Jumpers go, I'd say sure.. but I know very little of real deal jumping. Dressage is my passion  Definately get the lower levels on her to keep her toned. The lower levels also open up great communication with horse and rider.

What are they asking?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I will tell you guys what they are asking , but to get a non-biased opinion from you guys, I am going to ask you what *you think would be a fair price *for a horse like this... looking at a jumping prospect.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Oh... one concern that I have is that she is currently measuring 15.0 at the withers and 15.2 at the rump...I am worried she will be on the slight side for a jumper. Her sire is 16.3 and dam is 16.1, but she is already almost three, and only 15.2 (if assuming withers will catch rump)

opinions?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> Oh... one concern that I have is that she is currently measuring 15.0 at the withers and 15.2 at the rump...I am worried she will be on the slight side for a jumper. Her sire is 16.3 and dam is 16.1, but she is already almost three, and only 15.2 (if assuming withers will catch rump)
> 
> opinions?


 
I would like to point out something that skippy stated that will negate itself in the future and that is the closeness of the front legs. WBs are nortorious in developing later especially in widening. With dressage lateral work that is not an issue for me.

As far as height I suspect she will be about 15.3 hh (maybe 16.hh) based on how tall she is now. Remember Hickstead the Gold medal jumper at the Olympics was barely 16.hh. My stallion is barely 16.hh and has a HOTY title for jumper.

That can be an advantage with negotiating a price though and you can claim ignorance stating a worry about size.

In todays market for an unbroke WB even with good bloodlines ( on one side anyways) I would expect to see an asking price of about $10,000.00. 

Any price under $10,000.00 would be a good buy.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Spyder said:


> In todays market for an unbroke WB even with good bloodlines ( on one side anyways) I would expect to see an asking price of about $10,000.00.
> 
> Any price under $10,000.00 would be a good buy.


Okay... this is one other reason that I was concerned. We have been looking hard for quite some time, and I agree with your price estimate, so... I want to know why they are asking $2,500 for her??? 

She says she is a motivated seller because she had another mare that fell into her lap that she cannot get without selling this on. She also says that she really likes the Landkonig babies and is expecting her third this spring... so... why the price? 

I will have a full soundness exam done on her, but nothing jumps out at me as to why she is selling for so low. The other thing is that when I see ads for horses like this at such good prices, they DO NOT last. Her ad has been up for a month. 

What could I be missing?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> Okay... this is one other reason that I was concerned. We have been looking hard for quite some time, and I agree with your price estimate, so... I want to know why they are asking $2,500 for her???
> 
> She says she is a motivated seller because she had another mare that fell into her lap that she cannot get without selling this on. She also says that she really likes the Landkonig babies and is expecting her third this spring... so... why the price?
> 
> ...


 
Suspicious for sure but surprising I have seen this before. Owner wants to sell something so they go low, maybe too low. Then a legitamate buyer like yourself comes along and BECAUSE it is low backs off and the animal stays for sale which makes additional potential buyers even more suspicious.

At this price I WOULD proceed but only with a full vet examination.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm right there with Spyder on this one. I really like the looks of this filly, and absolutely LOVE her sire.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Great! 

I will set up with a vet... thanks for the input.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I do believe that premium is premium with the oldenburgs-there are no degrees. At least there wasn't when I went with my boy to the German Verband Inspection (might be different with the North American Oldenburg)

Haha, warmbloods do grow slower. My boy right now is almost 4 and is 16hh, but honestly? I expect him to finish off at about 16.2hh or so. She looks like she has still a bit more room to grow and fill out a bit-I wouldn't be surprised if she finishes at about 15.3hh-16hh. Keep in mind though, that for jumpers, many people LIKE smaller horses. They tend to be a bit quicker on turns and sometimes more agile, as there is less to package

As for the price, I'm not that surprised. The market sucks. And many people question why they should buy a youngster-who they will have to pay someone to train!-when they can get a 4-5 year old, for under 5k that has some show experience. I woudn't be suspicious. Many sellers are practically giving away horses in order to avoid paying boarding costs longer.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to read all the posts so forgive me if I'm repeating anything. First, she's really cute. I like her. Conformation wise she looks very well put together minus a thick throatlatch and tiny feet. her front legs look really solid from the pics. I like her movement, she's very flowy and pretty.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

GRRRRRR! 

every single time that I get to this stage of looking at a horse, it is sold out from under me. It is so frustrating. 

I have to take my time so that I can weed out the horses that are not good, but by the time I do that, someone has put money down on the horse. It takes me less than a week to do all of this, and that seems just enough time for someone else to jump in. 

GRRRR!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> GRRRRRR!
> 
> every single time that I get to this stage of looking at a horse, it is sold out from under me. It is so frustrating.
> 
> ...


There are some jumpers here.

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/good-dressage-horses-available-23901/


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks... Ontario is a bit farther than I really want to pay for shipping. I am trying to look nowhere east of the midwestern states or Alberta.

I am checking out a few others. When/if owners send me confo. shots, I will post any that are worth looking at for critique. I found another Landkonig filly with a better dam line, but I haven't heard back from the owner by email or phone yet, so am wondering if she is already sold.


----------

